# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  hdmi output to AV cable??

## sotnats

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα,
Θελω απο μια action camera η οποια διαθετει μονο θυρα usb και micro hdmi να δωσω εικονα σε πομπο (transmitter).
Δεν γνωριζω αν μπορω να το κανω απευθειας μετατρεποντας ενα απλο καλωδιο απο hdmi στο βυσματακι που χρειαζεται ο πομπος ή χρειαζεται κατι αλλο που θα μετατρεπει το σημα απο ψυφιακο σε αναλογικο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να βάλεις άλλο "κουτάκι" που να μετατρέπει τo HDMI > composite , VGA ή ότι σήμα θέλεις 
Με απλό καλώδιο δεν γίνεται
Υπολόγιζε 60ε

----------


## sotnats

> Υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να βάλεις άλλο "κουτάκι" που να μετατρέπει τo HDMI > composite , VGA ή ότι σήμα θέλεις 
> Με απλό καλώδιο δεν γίνεται
> Υπολόγιζε 60ε



ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

*κατι σαν αυτο* http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-...482085280.html
ή 
*σαν αυτο* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-HDMI-to...-/191155510729

----------

